# Glitter Liners!!!



## Shawna (Nov 7, 2006)

For those of you who missed out on the MAC glitter liners,  Lise Watier just released a bunch for the holidays.  I know I am going to catch it for this,  but I prefer the LW ones to the MAC ones.  First off,  the glitter/colour payoff is way better.  Second,  the container is larger and the brush is easier to use.  The colours are turquoise, purple, gold, opal/white, black gold, black silver, and green.  They are also cheaper than the MAC liners.  Check these out


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay!  I got the black one, the green, and the black silver.  And I agree, this is an amazing product.  The gold, turqoise and silver one have been around for a while, and I've used the gold many times.

One of the cosmetics ladies at London Drugs told me that this product is going to be released in Costco amounts, and that they should be around right through the holidays!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 7, 2006)

The black gold one seems really pretty. I think I need this.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 7, 2006)

ooh i love these!! i only have the turquoise one but it's amazing! thanks for posting this!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 7, 2006)

where would u pick these up if you lived in the states?


----------



## Shawna (Nov 8, 2006)

It is a Canadian brand,  but they might ship to the US if you purchase off their website.  Otherwise,  take a trip across the border if you are close or get a CP.  They are worth it.  I am wearing the blue one today and it is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just searched their website and if you click on where to buy,  you can find locations close to you or websites that sell their products in the US.  The one I found that is probably closest to you is
Naimie's Beauty centre
12640, Riverside drive
North Hollywood
(818) 655-9933
If you called them,  they would probably ship.  Hth.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for this! I can never have enough glitter liners. Have you tried Urban Decay's glitter liners? I was told they are better than MAC- the color shows up more. How does Lise's compare?

I want to get the purple, green and the black diamond, which sounds so pretty.


----------



## Kristen (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been literally searching for a black glitter liner for the past 4 years. Black Diamond is AMAZING. It isn't what I'd consider 'true' black, as there are specks of silver inside.. but it's the closest thing I've found. 

Much like Shawna said:
Lise Watier has a clear liner 'base' whereas MAC's 'base' is tinted. LW looks like pure glitter whereas MAC looks like liner with glitter inside. For the same effect line with a cream/gel liner of a similar shade and then apply the glitter. 
Lise Watier is 6g whereas MAC's is 3g. (and for a buck less to boot)


----------



## Shawna (Nov 9, 2006)

This is sort of off topic,  but after showing off my new Lise Watier glitter liners to my MA friend and complaining about the MAC ones, she told me a trick to get the MAC ones to work better.  If you pop the plastic insert out of the container,  it doesn't pull all the glitter off and you get a much better line full of glitter.  Hth


----------



## roxybc (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmm, I was just checking out the new Lise Watier collection tonight (check out my post with pics of some of the holiday stuff I want in this forum).  Anyways, I was testing these out on my hand, and I loved the colors, but I wasn't very happy with the small amount of glitter that was transfered onto my hand when I tested them.  I much prefer the MAC ones, and I have never ever had a problem with them.  I get a "thicker" amount of glitter with the MAC ones.  The Lise Watier ones seemed so sparse on the glitter, which is too bad cuz I love the colors!

Here is a pic of the Lise Watier Glitter Liner collection, and a really cute makeup brush set that I didn't see at the store when I went.  I wonder if they are any good.......


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 19, 2006)

those look gorgeous!!!

too faced also has glitter liners that are not LE


----------



## squeakers (Nov 20, 2006)

Are the new colors LE?  I have the copper, and recently got the gold and blue in a swap and I love them!

I also really like the Too Faced glitter liners.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *squeakers* 

 
_Are the new colors LE?  I have the copper, and recently got the gold and blue in a swap and I love them!

I also really like the Too Faced glitter liners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have the Pink Too Faced liner Squeakers? I was wondering how bright it is. I have the Too Faced one in brown(Stalkerazzi). It's nice, but no where near as gorgeous as Urban Decay's Baked.


----------



## squeakers (Nov 20, 2006)

The one I have is Restraining Order, it's black with multicolored glitter.  I reviewed it on MUA, my name there is the same as here.  I was thinking about getting the green one also.  I don't have a Sephora near me and the last time I was at one, (back in early September)  I didn't recall seeing the pink one.

I know Milani makes a hot pink glitter liner though. HTH!


----------



## roxybc (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, so tonight I went to Shoppers to check out the holiday Lise Watier collection (I have a seperate post about this in the main forum) anyways, they were sold out of everything except the glitter liners.  I caved and ended up buying one, because it wasn't like any of the MAC ones I had.  I bought the 3D holographic silver one (the top one in the pic).  I was origonally going to get MAC's spunsilver on Thursday, but I think it's going to be more white, than silver which is why I choose to get the Lise Watier one.  It looks like the 3D silver MAC glitter, which I have been searching for.  The purple was also very nice, I much prefer it to the purple MAC one I have because it's a lot brighter.  I may go back for that one tomorrow, but do I reaaaly need it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nooo, I need my money much more!!!  Perhaps I will see how I like the one I got so far, cuz I like that way the MAC ones apply better, so I think it will take a few more swipes to get a full line of glitter on my eye.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *squeakers* 

 
_The one I have is Restraining Order, it's black with multicolored glitter.  I reviewed it on MUA, my name there is the same as here.  I was thinking about getting the green one also.  I don't have a Sephora near me and the last time I was at one, (back in early September)  I didn't recall seeing the pink one.

I know Milani makes a hot pink glitter liner though. HTH!_

 
Oh wow I'm really interested in that one now. I didn't pay it much mind because I thought it would be like UD's Spandex liner. I'll be headed straight for the TF section whenever I get to visit Sephora.


----------



## ellesea (Nov 23, 2006)

Caboodles also makes great glitter liners at about $3-4 a pop if anyone is looking for a comparable low-end to try out glittery eyeliners.


----------



## roxybc (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesea* 

 
_Caboodles also makes great glitter liners at about $3-4 a pop if anyone is looking for a comparable low-end to try out glittery eyeliners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried those years ago, and wasn't impressed


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *squeakers* 

 
_The one I have is Restraining Order, it's black with multicolored glitter.  I reviewed it on MUA, my name there is the same as here.  I was thinking about getting the green one also.  I don't have a Sephora near me and the last time I was at one, (back in early September)  I didn't recall seeing the pink one.

I know Milani makes a hot pink glitter liner though. HTH!_

 
I'm dying to see this- I won't be at Sephora until Xmas time- do you think you can swatch this Squeakers?


----------



## squeakers (Nov 26, 2006)

Left to right:  TF Restraining Order, LW Peacock, LW Smoky Gold, LW Cognac


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you! I love the first 2. The second 2 look like some I have already.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 27, 2006)

I also got the LW glitter liner in opale (an irridescent white/pink) and it is by far my favorite.  It isn't overpowering, but adds a nice hint of sparkle to every eye combo.  Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I still find these way better than the MAC ones.  What the heck am I doing wrong with those?  Maybe it is because they were from the first release and have less glitter?  The LW ones are packed with glitter compared to my MAC ones.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I bought MAC Divine Lime, and I planned on buying another one as a backup....but I've changed my mind. The color is very pretty, but personally it can't hold a candle to UD. Unless I'm doing something wrong, it doesn't 'build' even when I apply more over it. OR perhaps it was the eyeliner I was using, I'll try something different next time.


Maybe down the line UD will make a bright geen eyeliner.


----------



## squeakers (Nov 28, 2006)

I ordered the green Too Faced liner, I can swatch it when my Sephora order gets here.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool! I'll swatch the UD liners I have tomorrow in case anyone wants to see.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't get a better shot- I'll be sure to read the picture taking thread soon to get some tips.






From left to right

Urban Decay Heavy Metal liner in Spandex

Too Faced Starry-Eyed liner in Stalkerazzi

Urban Decay Heavy Metal liner in Baked

Urban Decay Heavy Metal liner in Pyrotechnics

Urban Decay Heavy Metal liner in Air Guitar

**They ALL sparkle much better in real life...especially Baked and Pyrotechnics......I'll do this over when I figure out what I did wrong.**


----------



## squeakers (Dec 3, 2006)

Too Faced Restraining Order (I couldn't get a good picture of the green sparkle)





And a pic of all my glitter liners: (kind of dark though)


----------



## squeakers (Dec 10, 2006)

BadBadGirl, I picked up the pink Too Faced liner today.  It's really light and more of an opal glitter.  I'll retake my glitter liner swatches when I have better light and repost them for you.


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 16, 2007)

Soooo did anyone get anything new? I bought the Pop Candy Rainbow glitter addict set. I can't wait! Will post pics.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (May 21, 2007)

I've been on a wild hunt for MAC Mercuric glitter eye liner. I've been through at least 3 of them since I discovered it a few years ago. I always seemed to be able to find it when I ran out ... Sadly, I ran out again about a monthago and haven't been able to find it anywhere. 

I just randomly got a gift card for Sephora and decided to try Too Faced glitter liner in Restraining Order. It actually rivals Mercuric in my opinion. Very strange for me, cause I'm a MAC snob, but I'm lovin the Too Faced. I've finally started wearing dark colors again because I have a bangin glitter eye liner to go with it!!


----------



## user79 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone in Europe who has access to the "Essence" cosmetic line (sold in drugstores), they make glitter liners too. They only have a few shades but they work well, and are so cheap!






They are called "Crystal Eyeliners"


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Pop Beauty glitter set- I wish they weren't minis, but oh well. Love the colors. 
I lost my Too Faced glitter base, so I'm going to try the Urban Decay Transforming Potion with these glitters to test how well they work.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 30, 2007)

ohhh.. the look nice.. swatches swatches!! =) I'm going to go get the UD glitter liners and the TF ones look nice too!!

mmm.. I love glitter~


----------



## astronaut (Jul 2, 2007)

How bout Nyx liners? Anyone have swatches of these?


----------



## kendra (Jul 6, 2007)

Ditto on the Lise Watier glitter liners.. Love them! They last forever.. I have the multi color one and the gold.. After im done work i'm gonna go pick up the bronzey brown one


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_How bout Nyx liners? Anyone have swatches of these?_

 
The old ones aren't worth much- but I want to try the new ones they put out recently. I'll have to remember to order some.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 9, 2007)

Just another rave for the Lise Watier glitter liners...I have the purple and the silver and I keep meaning to go back and get more.


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 10, 2007)

I am lemming black diamonds and the green one =)


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 18, 2007)

Too Faced added 2 new glitter liners- a black and silver (yay!) and a bright hot pink. I want to look into the black/silver. The pink sounds cool but I bought Milani's pink liner and it works just fine.

I haven't forgotten about the Pop Candy swatches- I ordered some Ben Nye glitter glue (The UD Transforming Potion got terrible reviews) and I will snap some pics when I receive it.


----------



## lara (Jul 18, 2007)

The new Too Faced liners are great (Ohh and Ahh is black and silver, same as the matching e/s duo, and the hot pink is Super Freak). I have Restraining Order and it's been an old favourite of mine for ages. I haven't given Mad Mad Love much use though.

The Pop Beauty liners _used _to be amazing, but the formulation changed to a micro-glitter that barely shows up. I have the Copper liner in the original formula and it's amazing, incredibly vibrant and full-on, but in the new formulation I can barely see it.


----------

